# Herbicide Product Chart for Weed Control



## SilentH (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello, did a search and did not see a string on this subject.... Would be nice to have a string where we add herbicide labels, charts, suggestions and articles on weed management...

A big disclaimer for my attachment is from Texas A&M, so buyer beware! It's obvious where I did not go to school and where I did!


----------



## SilentH (Aug 27, 2014)

This looks helpful

http://www.cdms.net/LabelsMsds/LMDefault.aspx?manuf=150


----------

